# Bryson won’t share :(



## The100road (Jan 23, 2019)

@B Rogers sent me this gamecall blank to stabilize/dye. 

I finished it today and he made me send it back to him. Even though I really really wanted to keep it. :(

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2019)

That looks like crap! If I was you I would never let that ugly casting go out of my Shop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm thinking of cutting it into about 40 pieces to share with all my friends. I hate to be labeled as stingy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 24, 2019)

Where’s the pic of the finished piece?


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2019)

What is it that you cast? Cactus?


----------



## The100road (Jan 25, 2019)

That’s not cast. Straight burl. I dyed and stabilized it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 25, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Where’s the pic of the finished piece?


Haven't decided what to make yet. Probably turn into a duck call for my personal lanyard next year. I'll post pics once it's done. Also thought about checking with a few knife makers around here to have a knife made. It would look awesome on a nice knife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

